# Problem mit Roles unter JBoss 3.2.5



## Marc007 (11. Nov 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte den Zugriff auf meine Site so steuern, dass ein User den Menüpunkt XY nur angezeigt bekommt, wenn er Mitglied der Gruppe XY ist. Dazu habe ich eine Datenbank erstellt und JBoss 3.2.5 so konfiguriert, das er User und Roles aus der Datenbank holt. Das funktioniert alles sehr gut, ich kann den Zugriff in der web.xml auf bestimmte Gruppen beschränken. Die Prüfung für die Anzeige der Menüs erfolgt via request.isUserInRole("XY").

Wenn ich nun einem User eine neue Gruppe zuweise und mich dann mit seinen Daten Anmelde, sehe ich den neuen Menüpunkt erst nach einem Neustart von JBoss. Ich habe angenommen, dass JBoss bei einem Aufruf von request.isUserInRole("XY") eine Abrage auf die Datenbak ausführt aber offenbar hält er die Roles irgendwo im Speicher.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, JBoss anzuweisen die Daten von der Datenbank zu holen oder den Cache zu aktualisieren. Danke!

Marc


----------



## foobar (11. Nov 2004)

> Ich habe angenommen, dass JBoss bei einem Aufruf von request.isUserInRole("XY") eine Abrage auf die Datenbak ausführt aber offenbar hält er die Roles irgendwo im Speicher.


Ich vermute mal du verwendest die Klasse DatabaseServerLoginModule. 
Das Problem kenne ich auch  Ich habe aber auch keine Lösung gefunden, ausser ein eigenes LoginModul schreiben.


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ich habe angenommen, dass JBoss bei einem Aufruf von request.isUserInRole("XY") eine Abrage auf die Datenbak ausführt aber offenbar hält er die Roles irgendwo im Speicher.
> 
> 
> Ich vermute mal du verwendest die Klasse DatabaseServerLoginModule.
> Das Problem kenne ich auch  Ich habe aber auch keine Lösung gefunden, ausser ein eigenes LoginModul schreiben.



Ja, ich verwende die Klasse DatabaseServerLoginModule. Danke für die Info, dann muss ich nicht weiter testen. Gibt es im Internet eine Doku, wie ich ein eigenes Modul umsetzen muss?


----------



## foobar (12. Nov 2004)

Guck dir doch einfach den Quellcode vom DatabaseServerLoginModul an. Ansonten such mal nach Jaas und Jboss da wirst du eine Menge Informationen finden ;-)


----------

